# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  یه خبر خوب: افتتاح بخش پلاگین در سایت MooTools

## امیـرحسین

سلام

می دونید که یکی از خوبی های jQuery (در کنار سایر خوبی هاش)، جمع آوری منسجم پلاگینهای خودش در یک جاست که پیدا کردن افزونه ها و کدهای مختلف رو خیلی راحت می کنه.
اما MooTools چنین بخشی رو نداشت و برای این کار معمولا باید چند تا بلاگ مختلف رو سر می زدیم ولی چند وقتی هست که MooTools یه بخش جدید به نام Forge در سایت اضافه کرده و در حال جمع آوری پلاگینهاست.
آدرس این بخش: *http://mootools.net/forge*
خبر اصلی: !The Official MooTools Plugins Repository Is Here


موفق باشید

----------


## sh2010

سلام مرسی از این خبر خوب! 
شاید این سوال خنده دار باشه ولی من سمپل های این وبسایت رو نمی تونم اجرا کنم دستورالعمل هاشو مو به مو اجرا میکنم ولی بازم نمیشه
ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------


## امیـرحسین

یکی از اون سمپلها رو که ازش جواب نمیگیرید رو بصورت یک تاپیک در انجمن MooTools بذارید.

----------

